# TinBoats.net Box Pass #6



## JonBoatfever (Jul 6, 2012)

TinBoats.net Box Pass #6

I am at the end of box 5, so I will start a new one!

Since there has been interest by several to get into TinBoats.net Box Pass #5....this will be the continuation of Box Pass #5. Add your name to the list and when there's 10...we'll get started.



Taken from previous Box Pass rules.

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the continental US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month.

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, If you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list.

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $10.95 for shipping.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.



1) Gramps50
2) vahunter
3) Kochy
4) fool4fish1226
5) sixgun86
6) recon
7) Buddychrist
8 ) acabtp
9) Sawdust Farmer
10) heycookieman


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 7, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> TinBoats.net Box Pass #6




1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps
3) 
4) 
5) 
6) 
7) 
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## vahunter (Jul 8, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps
3)vahunter


----------



## Kochy (Jul 8, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps
3)vahunter
4) Kochy


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 9, 2012)

Lets fill this thing up! I won't be able to send it off when I get it until this one is full!

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) 
6) 
7) 
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 9, 2012)

I will do it again lets get some more salty guys in on this one.  


1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) 
7) 
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## wihil (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this stuff for bass fishing or can guys that fish other species get in on this?


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 9, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) Sixgun
7) 
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 9, 2012)

wihil said:


> Is this stuff for bass fishing or can guys that fish other species get in on this?



there is a lot of bass fishing stuff in here, but there is also a lot of boating stuff too! I will post pics, and the link to the previous box pass.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is the link to the previous box pass-
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=24850&start=75

The picture shown is not the most recent, but the most recent posted. It has gone by another member after that. He just did not have time to post pictures. I will post pictures in both threads when it arrives.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 9, 2012)

wihil said:


> Is this stuff for bass fishing or can guys that fish other species get in on this?




Anyone can play (as long as you follow the rules) - makes the box even that much more fun =D>


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 10, 2012)

So, unfortunately, I am having problems with my computer and/or camera and I can't download the pictures   ... however, I promise it is now 10x better than the previous pictures. I added a lot of plastics and some rod sleeves, worm binders, and dozens of assorted hard baits including jigs, jerk baits and many more. I only took a few things. I took some swim baits, reel oil, a 12v plug and assorted plastics. Anyway, I hope this thing gets filled up quick so it can keep going!


----------



## Recon (Jul 10, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) Sixgun
7) recon
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 11, 2012)

This is such a great idea


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 11, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> This is such a great idea



Are you in on the pass? You were last night when I added you....


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I'd really like to be # 10 to rig out the mirrocraft but I didn't know the last person got the whole box until it was too late

Beggars can't be choosers so its fine


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 11, 2012)

*The last person does not keep the box.*

They start a new box pass, I.E. #7 and keep it going.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes I know that but I would be creating a whole new box and would have a little time to swap out items before I post it


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 11, 2012)

If you are number 10 you have as much time until the next one is filled up, then you send it on its way.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll toss a few extras in so the last person has more selection no worries


----------



## acabtp (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds neat, can i get in?


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 12, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) Sixgun
7) recon
8) Buddychrist
9)
10)


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 12, 2012)

acabtp said:


> sounds neat, can i get in?



Of course! Would you like for me to add you to #9 spot on the pass?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 12, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) sixgun86
7) recon
8 ) Buddychrist
9) 
10)


Only 2 more spots, this is your chance to get in on some cool stuff!


----------



## acabtp (Jul 12, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> Of course! Would you like for me to add you to #9 spot on the pass?


Yes please


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll hop in again for this one!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 12, 2012)

1) JonBoatfever
2) Gramps50
3) vahunter
4) Kochy
5) fool4fish1226
6) sixgun86
7) recon
8 ) Buddychrist
9) acabtp
10) Sawdust Farmer

That should finish this one up! Gramps50 if you will please PM your shipping address, and I should have this thing shipped out by the first of next week! Everybody make sure to post pictures!


----------



## acabtp (Jul 13, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> 1) JonBoatfever
> 2) Gramps50
> 3) vahunter
> 4) Kochy
> ...





> Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.


I thought the list was getting randomized before we started sending it? Just asking


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jul 13, 2012)

acabtp said:


> I thought the list was getting randomized before we started sending it? Just asking



The list for #5 was not randomized, but I think the others were. As long as it is understood that the last person starts the next pass, I don't think it matters - it is just a continuation of the process. The item you need or want could show up at any time, and could be taken at any point. Having said that, and being the last one on the list, I have no objection to randomizing - that is what the rules say.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 13, 2012)

I believe it _was_ randomized in previous passes, but in pass 5 it wasn't. I think it will be less of a hassle to keep it how it is. If everybody _wants_ to randomize I don't mind!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 13, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> I believe it _was_ randomized in previous passes, but in pass 5 it wasn't. I think it will be less of a hassle to keep it how it is. If everybody _wants_ to randomize I don't mind!




I say the list is fine the way it is but I do have a suggestion - Johnboat if you removed your name from number #1 and slid everyone up one we would have room for another member to join in. 

I am just saying you are not really sending the box to yourself are you :-k :LOL2:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 13, 2012)

Seem fair enough, So it looks like we will have one more spot for one lucky member!

1) Gramps50
2) vahunter
3) Kochy
4) fool4fish1226
5) sixgun86
6) recon
7) Buddychrist
8 ) acbtp
9) Sawdust Farmer
10)


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 13, 2012)

Another suggestion, get the box started instead of waiting to fulfill the list. These passes can sometimes take months.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 13, 2012)

I am waiting for Gramps50 to PM his mailing address.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 13, 2012)

PM sent

Let the party begin, I will be on pins and needles until it arrives at my door....4


----------



## heycookieman (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm new here and never did this before but if you need 1 more i'll give it a try. I hope i don't disappoint you.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Its Denver !!!

Did you get into kitty cats treats?!?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 14, 2012)

heycookieman said:


> I'm new here and never did this before but if you need 1 more i'll give it a try. I hope i don't disappoint you.



Of course! Well I should have this thing shipped out by the first of the week to Gramps50!

1) Gramps50
2) vahunter
3) Kochy
4) fool4fish1226
5) sixgun86
6) recon
7) Buddychrist
8 ) acbtp
9) Sawdust Farmer
10) heycookieman


----------



## heycookieman (Jul 15, 2012)

yep it's denver, I think it's one of the funniest you tube videos ever.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 17, 2012)

Time to get this thing started! Box will be headed to Gramps tomorrow! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe next time for the box pass we could all PM our addresses to the host and he could make the list based on distance so it ships faster!

Just an idea here


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 20, 2012)

It might save money going that route so we don't have to ship or be restricted to priority boxes.

USPS makes $110 ea. pass.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 20, 2012)

If it fits it ships so why don't we do a lure pass in a large envelope?


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 20, 2012)

We need to do a Reel pass!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got an Abu garcia ambassadeur 5000 that I just flat out cant throw without the frigging thing birdnesting.

I tried cleaning it and new line but I think it's just that open reel bait caster isn't for me

Personally I'm a big fan of spinning reels


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 23, 2012)

This looks like fun. I'll try and get in on the next one. Will be watching this one closely


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 23, 2012)

The box came Friday while I was out of town. Here's what I got



I will look through it and get it on it's way in a couple of days

Was hoping there would be some cooler weather and rain in it but there doesn't seem to be


----------



## vahunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Box came today from Gramps. Did some swapping and taped back up to send out ASAP.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 6, 2012)

Who ever is next in line, PM your address please.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 7, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Who ever is next in line, PM your address please.



Go to the first page and the first post has the names edited in. Then just find their name on the post and shoot them a pm.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Who ever is next in line, PM your address please.



Looks like fool4fish1226 is next, PM him and ask him for his address


----------



## acabtp (Aug 9, 2012)

can someone edit the first post please? I am 'acabtp', not 'acbtp'...


----------



## Kochy (Aug 9, 2012)

fool4fish isn't responding, So who's next?


----------



## vahunter (Aug 9, 2012)

According to the list sixgun is next


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 10, 2012)

I PM my address today and have 6's address sorry for the delay work has been crazy


----------



## vahunter (Aug 10, 2012)

"work has been crazy"...so in other words you've been fishing all week?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 10, 2012)

vahunter said:


> "work has been crazy"...so in other words you've been fishing all week?



:LOL2: I wish accreditation audit the 7th thru 9th 14-16 hours days but I was thinking about fishing most of the time


----------



## bigwave (Aug 10, 2012)

I would like to be on the #7 list please. I have lots of goodies that I would love to add to the new box.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 10, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I would like to be on the #7 list please. I have lots of goodies that I would love to add to the new box.



Just watch the forum for box pass #7 it will be made by the last person on box pass #6


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 13, 2012)

acabtp said:


> can someone edit the first post please? I am 'acabtp', not 'acbtp'...



No problem, I fixed it!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Way to go guys...keep up the great box passes.

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting excited [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 14, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Getting excited [-o<



Six - do you know if they skipped me - I understand if so


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 14, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting excited [-o<
> ...



PM sent to Kochy. He was active yesterday so he should post up shortly the status of the box. It should be coming to you, then me. I've only provided my address to you. 

Excitement level has receded. Will return when you receive the box and put in all those expensive goodies you are tired of looking at in the garage. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool - I will be sure to add some nice stuff to the box.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 16, 2012)

I still have the box in my possesion, Sorry I've been pretty busy to get the box out, I'm gonna get it sent out as quick as I can. Sending it to Fool4fish.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 20, 2012)

Kochy said:


> I still have the box in my possesion, Sorry I've been pretty busy to get the box out, I'm gonna get it sent out as quick as I can. Sending it to Fool4fish.




This out yet?


----------



## Recon (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a few down the list yet. Hope it has some nice goodies when it arrives. I have a variety of stuff...gonna see what it needs when it gets here.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 20, 2012)

Did it right after school. Fool4fish its coming your way. Have a couple goodies in it.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys just for the sake of time go ahead and pm your address to the person ahead of you in the box pass!

It will make things go a lot smoother!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Did it right after school. Fool4fish its coming your way. Have a couple goodies in it.




I will keep an eye out for it =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 21, 2012)

Recon said:


> I'm a few down the list yet. Hope it has some nice goodies when it arrives. I have a variety of stuff...gonna see what it needs when it gets here.




Recon, PM me your address. I'm after Fool4Fish and it's enroute to him now.


----------



## Recon (Aug 21, 2012)

Check your PM. Sent it last month.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 24, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I will keep an eye out for it =D>



Did ya get it!?!?!




Recon said:


> Check your PM. Sent it last month.



That's right.. Sorry. It was a while ago. I'm prepped.


----------



## Recon (Aug 24, 2012)

Great


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 25, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > I will keep an eye out for it =D>
> ...



Six I got it - I will try and get it out to you Monday it all depends on what happens with this dang storm. I am one of the lucky ones that have to work 24/7 during these things. Hope it doesn't come your way. 

Ooh I also broke one of the rules - I had to up size the box with the items I added - Hopefully you can down size it back to the proper size. I will post pictures when I can. :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Fool, I did not know they made a box big enough for a little snookered........ :shock:


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 25, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey Fool, I did not know they made a box big enough for a little snookered........ :shock:



Next up, the boat pass! I'll take it.


@ FF 

Good opportunity for some OT pay! The projected path of the eye was right on us yesterday, now has veered 40 miles east so we'll still get a "breeze".


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 25, 2012)

The boat pass man thats genius! Sign me up!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 27, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey Fool, I did not know they made a box big enough for a little snookered........ :shock:



Well the box isn't that big :LOL2: anyways here are some pictures of the box - what I recieved and what I added.

Six I should be able to get the box out to you today - "ISAAC" was not to bad on us just some wind and rain - I hope everyone in his path makes out as well as we did :beer:


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 27, 2012)

That boat seat swivel is in my sights! Lol mines rusted out!

Nice contributions man! I like that white leader chain and anchor line!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 27, 2012)

Six it's in the mail - hopefully Isaac won't slow it down let us know when it arrives :beer:


----------



## Recon (Aug 27, 2012)

Well since I just put in new seats and an anchor...you have nothing to worry about from me!


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 28, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Six it's in the mail - hopefully Isaac won't slow it down let us know when it arrives :beer:



Thanks F4F, Excited again! Salt water goodies! They might delay the mail tomorrow, not sure yet but I'll post some pics when it gets here. 




Buddychrist said:


> That boat seat swivel is in my sights!



I'll be sure it makes it down the road. Might add one or two If I can get mine back from consignment.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 29, 2012)

Box arrived. Pics shortly.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 2, 2012)

Recon said:


> Well since I just put in new seats and an anchor...you have nothing to worry about from me!



Hey guys I'm sorry but I've gotta skip out on this box pass. I'm having a discography on the 11th and I'm not gonna be going anywhere for a month or so and that includes the post office. One heck of a painful thing to do just to test my spine so I can be approved for surgery but it's gotta be done.

Acabtp is the next on the list recon I'll pm you his address if I've got it in my inbox


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pics! Hope to have it out by Tomorrow. Inside ea. zip lock (on the right) is packed full of goodies. Someone was kind enough to organize the bp. I blame F4F! :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry I like things to be neat  Hopefully you can down size it :beer:


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 5, 2012)

The box is en route to Recon, shipped in the flat rate priority. Expect delivery Fri or Sat.


----------



## Kochy (Sep 5, 2012)

I put most of my stuff in Ziplock baggies that I put in. There was alot of loose lures about in there aswell


----------



## Recon (Sep 5, 2012)

Super... .looking forward to seeing whats there and adding some stuff.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Recon said:


> Super... .looking forward to seeing whats there and adding some stuff.



Pics!


----------



## Recon (Sep 11, 2012)

Coming soon....been busy with work.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 16, 2012)

Recon said:


> Coming soon....been busy with work.



Has this been passed yet? Already starting to put things away for BP7


----------



## Recon (Sep 19, 2012)

Got stuck out of town...all packed up and going out tomorrow. Had to sit on the box to tape it closed.

Here's a pic before I taped it up.


----------



## Recon (Sep 19, 2012)

I added some jigs and craw trailers for largemouth and some great soft hellgramites for river smallies. These hellgies do great in the upper Susquehanna River near me.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 19, 2012)

Was anyone able to down size it :beer:


----------



## Recon (Sep 19, 2012)

Not me... the big items are anchor line, seat mount and trailer light.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 19, 2012)

Recon said:


> Not me... the big items are anchor line, seat mount and trailer light.



I needed the trailer light today #-o


----------



## bigwave (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys need to hurry up, I have a ton of adds for the next box......I hope the last guy on #7 is a veteran or someone who has suffered and really needs the stuff...... 8)


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 20, 2012)

I asked SawDustFarmer to start the new Box Pass 7 thread since he is next after acabtp, last on the list, and will need a recipient. So all those interested in 7 be on the look out.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought heycookieman was last? Did he drop out?


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> I thought heycookieman was last? Did he drop out?



You're right, was looking at the list on page 2. 

heycookieman is last.


----------



## Recon (Sep 21, 2012)

It's in the mail to NJ.....should be there Monday


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2012)

bigwave said:


> You guys need to hurry up, I have a ton of adds for the next box......I hope the last guy on #7 is a veteran or someone who has suffered and really needs the stuff...... 8)




Big maybe we could do a pass were nobody takes anything out of the box just add to it - then we could give it away to someone who really needs it to get started or a vet something like that let me know - I would be more then willing to start something like that. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 23, 2012)

That is exactly what I want to do.......we just need a viable candidate. I would love to give to someone who needs the stuff.....maybe even let the lucky guy or gal give a wish list of what they might need. Everyone on this board is kinda like family.....a bunch of real good people. I still want to do the box 7 but maybe someone will chime in and have the Give only candidate box......and someone who needs a helping hand. Does anyone have a good person that we can start a box for? Disabled vet? or just someone that is down on their luck? Come on tinboat members......yall got any imput?


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 23, 2012)

bigwave said:


> That is exactly what I want to do.......we just need a viable candidate. I would love to give to someone who needs the stuff.....maybe even let the lucky guy or gal give a wish list of what they might need. Everyone on this board is kinda like family.....a bunch of real good people. I still want to do the box 7 but maybe someone will chime in and have the Give only candidate box......and someone who needs a helping hand. Does anyone have a good person that we can start a box for? Disabled vet? or just someone that is down on their luck? Come on tinboat members......yall got any imput?[/quote
> 
> I personally like the Disabled Vet idea, Don't know of any off hand but will check around and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Great idea BW


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 25, 2012)

We could always list the box for sale on ebay then take the funds and buy a bunch of tinboats gear to help site development, or donate a fishing charity.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 25, 2012)

To chime in for disabled guys I have to say its all about grip and comfort and then that's what makes it something possible to even get on the water!

I haven't touched my tin in at least a month since I can't handle the pull start after my discography and really from my point of view if you are planning something like that you want to look at comfort items that make it possible!


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 25, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> We could always list the box for sale on ebay then take the funds and buy a bunch of tinboats gear to help site development, or donate a fishing charity.



Like your idea too six about selling it and giving the proceeds to tinboats.net could even have an auction here fir it.


----------



## acabtp (Sep 27, 2012)

box came in the other day, pretty heavy! i will be making my change and packing it back up and should have it on its way to Arkansas in a day or two


----------



## Kochy (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with Sixgun that would be a good idea.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll list it up for sale, or we can sell it online here. Ebay might catch a couple more bucks, but it would cost more due to seller fee's, funds transfer, shipping to me, then to buyer. Either way, I'm all about getting BP6 in the past and start looking forward to BP7.


----------



## Buddychrist (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry again for having to back out of the box pass guys. I hope to be in the next one if my medical problems can get straightened out. I've got quite a few items I will be contributing that I can't use anymore. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope all is well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2012)

Make a contest here in TB - use the box as a prize!


In the alternative send it to LonLB - since he already stole one box why not send him another = add some special items for him as well [-X


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 5, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Make a contest here in TB - use the box as a prize!
> 
> 
> In the alternative send it to LonLB - since he already stole one box why not send him another = add some special items for him as well [-X




I like your first idea; I would love to see someone here benefit from it.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree, lets keep the box to somone here on this site......especially somone who truely needs a hand. We all benefit from each others advise here on tinboats. IMO we as a group should lend a hand to the deserving person. I was really thinking of a VET, but really does not matter if somone really has been down on their luck......I have lived in those shoes and it sure does feel good to pay it forward for me.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 10, 2012)

Any updates on the Box


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 10, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> Haven't seen it yet.



Well lets hope you get in a few days. acabtp has not logged on since his last post (Sept - 27th) life/work happens sometime hopefully all is ok with him.


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 10, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Sawdust Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen it yet.
> ...



Hope that he is okay and all is well with him, & that we haven't lost another box.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone heard where the box is? I am anxious for #7......sure hope you get a shot at it sawdust.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 13, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Has anyone heard where the box is? I am anxious for #7......sure hope you get a shot at it sawdust.



acabtp - still has not signed on since sept 27? Hope all is well with him - If something does not happen soon we will be restarting another box :evil: I love this box pass thing but I hate to see people miss out on their turn.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Still no box here. I sent him a PM yesterday afternoon, but haven't heard anything back (yet [-o< ). There hasn't been any recent activity in his account.


----------



## Buddychrist (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that sucks, sorry guys


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 17, 2012)

Still nothing...


----------



## Popeye (Oct 17, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I agree, lets keep the box to somone here on this site......especially somone who truely needs a hand. We all benefit from each others advise here on tinboats. IMO we as a group should lend a hand to the deserving person. I was really thinking of a VET, but really does not matter if somone really has been down on their luck......I have lived in those shoes and it sure does feel good to pay it forward for me.



As a disabled vet I really like that idea. Please do not consider me for this. I just wanted to say that I think this is an honorable idea.


----------



## Buddychrist (Oct 18, 2012)

Send him an email, check his profile he has a website.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 18, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone twitter?

https://twitter.com/tombeauchampcom


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not get it - this guy has been a member here for well over a year has 200 plus posts and quits because he got some junk in a box pass?????


Heck, Jim gives away more then what that box had each month 


Some people


----------



## Popeye (Oct 18, 2012)

The last activity on his Twitter account was a tweet to him on Sep 9 asking if he knew his web site was down. Before jumping to conclusions we need to know if anything happened to him or his family.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 18, 2012)

Popeye said:


> The last activity on his Twitter account was a tweet to him on Sep 9 asking if he knew his web site was down. Before jumping to conclusions we need to know if anything happened to him or his family.




I agree we should give him a few more days then make a decision. I hope all is well with him; it just stinks not knowing what is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, worse case scenario I am willing to put something together to get this pass over with.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 18, 2012)

An idea, with the addy comes a ph # for the future boxes maybe. I hope all is well with him as well.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 18, 2012)

He is a member of another forum and was active yesterday. I would think it to be a bit reckless to take the box with that much information about you floating online.

I don't think he'll pull a Lonlb, but his time with the box is getting excessive. 



> acabtp
> Member
> 
> Last Activity: Yesterday 04:53 AM


----------



## bigwave (Oct 18, 2012)

So did anyone get in contcact with this guy? Six what other website did this guy go to?


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 18, 2012)

I tired giving him a call bit ago. Will try again later today. Can't remember right off hand which site it was I pulled that info from though I will continue to try to get in touch with him.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 18, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I tired giving him a call bit ago. Will try again later today. Can't remember right off hand which site it was I pulled that info from though I will continue to try to get in touch with him.



Thanks Six I hope this has a happy ending, like said if not I will send sawdust a box so everyone gets their turn.

Big - We should start on building the Give away box I could also start one for that, I say we get 10 or so members who want get in on it and pass it around, then we the 10 members will decide on who should get it. I am very good with a Vet, disable member, or somebody really down on their luck. We will have to figure out how the receiving party is selected or pick. 

Lets here some ideas on how this should be done, my only thing is - I think it should be a very active member who could really use some help from the Tinboat family


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 18, 2012)

This site is truly above all the rest and it's the members that make it that way. If someone wants to shoot me a pm with an address, I would be more than happy to send a donation to the next box.


----------



## Buddychrist (Oct 19, 2012)

This is just me being honest but what if we make a "Swap thread" where we post pictures of what we have and as long as it is the same value we trade stuff? 

Seems like a good idea to me! 

Sorry I haven't been on much, too busy with my grandfather and my surgery coming up. Any of y'all want to come out to hang with me at north florida hospital? It's gonna be a boring few days and six months of rehab before I can use my tin again.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not having any luck over the phone. Dropped an email. Sorry fella's.


I do however have some donations for the next box. All in favor of starting a new thread for BP7? Start it out with Saw Dust?


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 19, 2012)

You guys would be amazed at what some people would give up for a 50.00 box. Its a shame. I guess 2 flake outs from all that have participated isnt that bad of odds. Im down to donate to the giveaway box.


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm with Hangeye, Send me an address and I'll help add to the next box. I don't have much but can find a couple of this to help start it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 19, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets here some ideas on how this should be done, my only thing is - I think it should be a very active member who could really use some help from the Tinboat family



How about if we get a list of candidates and use the random number thing like all the contest here? 

Depending on how much stuff we collect maybe we could come up with, maybe we could make more than one box.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 19, 2012)

While this is a great idea, I see a few issues that I have no answer for. Who is going to volunteer to say "I'm needy"? Even if you come up with a list of people who submit their name (or someone submits for them), privately through a PM, who's going to want their name posted as the recipient of the box? Not trying to quash this, just something to think about.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> While this is a great idea, I see a few issues that I have no answer for. Who is going to volunteer to say "I'm needy"? Even if you come up with a list of people who submit their name (or someone submits for them), privately through a PM, who's going to want their name posted as the recipient of the box? Not trying to quash this, just something to think about.




I was thinking the same thing - how about if we just go with a Vet or current service person - That way nobody is put out and every Vet/current Service person IMO is deserving of a little THANK YOU :USA1: 

We could just put a list together and do a random pick

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2012)

Or maybe a collection for Cap't Ahab. I read one post where he was listing his current equipment and he seems to be a little short in the boat stuff for flounder. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Or maybe a collection for Cap't Ahab. I read one post where he was listing his current equipment and he seems to be a little short in the boat stuff for flounder. :mrgreen:



[-X [-X [-X [-X - :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave (Oct 20, 2012)

I really dont care who gets the box.....that being said.....IMO needy is a bit harsh, I like the VET idea but lets all think about this. I can say that in my lifetime I have had many ups and downs. There is no shame admitting that....we all have times of need. The random thing is ok, but since this box would be an add only box, I am sure we could figure out a person that deserves the box......without making them feel needy. How bout someone who is a first time boat owner and a vet.....we all started our builds with one thing in mind, a cool tinboat. With all of our trials and mistakes I am confident that we could come up with a kick ass box for someone that really has no clue where to start......best of both worlds. We could also start a new box 7 for those that want to keep the trade box going....hopefully we can keep the spirt of the box going and not have anyone take the dam thing......that is just wrong. If anyone needs something that bad send me a PM and i WILL DO MY BEST TO SEND YOU WHAT YOU NEED ON MY EXPENSE. [-o< 

P.S. Even though I have never met any of you guys in person.....I feel like most of you are very decent people. No one is perfect except me........ :beer: :beer: :beer: :USA1: Just kidding guys..


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW, I fit the bill pretty much all the way:

- 1st time boat owner
- Vet
- Disabled


bigwave said:


> someone that really has no clue where to start


- I'm clueless - just ask Ahab (or my wife)


But in all seriousness, I wouldn't want to be considered for the box so don't think I'm trying to "apply" for it.


----------



## Buddychrist (Oct 20, 2012)

Just send me a Tinboat's sticker to the hospital so when I wake up I can hold onto it and remember to fight to get better so I can get back on the water. Man it's been too long, I haven't touched my tin in months.

I wonder if they make hospital gowns in mossy oak camo???!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> WOW, I fit the bill pretty much all the way:
> 
> - 1st time boat owner
> - Vet
> ...




I never said you were clueless - i SAID YOU WERE STINKY AND DID NOT KNOW PORT FROM LEFT


----------



## wihil (Oct 20, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> Just send me a Tinboat's sticker to the hospital so when I wake up I can hold onto it and remember to fight to get better so I can get back on the water. Man it's been too long, I haven't touched my tin in months.
> 
> I wonder if they make hospital gowns in mossy oak camo???!!!



Gowns, no - Scrubs, yes.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok!!!! It's time to move on - Lets get #6 over with - Sawdust and Cookie pm me with some type of wish list (let me know what type of fishing you do) and I will put a box together and send it out to Sawdust who in-turn will send it to Cookie - THE END - then we can start #7 and the give away box :beer:


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I don't know about sawdust, but I would say just start a new one. Why should you have to put together a box. Don't get my wrong I thinks it's a very nice thing to do. If we all send a thing or two for a new box I think it would work out best. Just my two cents worth. If it's worth any thing.Thanks again fool4fish Oh fool if you didn't get my pm this is my wish list for the box ( new fishfinder, a bigger boat and more fish to catch ) jk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 23, 2012)

heycookieman said:


> Well I don't know about sawdust, but I would say just start a new one. Why should you have to put together a box. Don't get my wrong I thinks it's a very nice thing to do. If we all send a thing or two for a new box I think it would work out best. Just my two cents worth. If it's worth any thing.Thanks again fool4fish Oh fool if you didn't get my pm this is my wish list for the box ( new fishfinder, a bigger boat and more fish to catch ) jk



I am ok with just starting a new box I just hate to see people miss out on their turn - Oh and keep checking your driveway for that new tin should be there in a few days :LOL2:


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 23, 2012)

heycookieman said:


> Well I don't know about sawdust, but I would say just start a new one. Why should you have to put together a box. Don't get my wrong I thinks it's a very nice thing to do. If we all send a thing or two for a new box I think it would work out best. Just my two cents worth. If it's worth any thing.Thanks again fool4fish Oh fool if you didn't get my pm this is my wish list for the box ( new fishfinder, a bigger boat and more fish to catch ) jk



I agree - let's just start #7.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey fool4fish- Please PM me your address so I can send you a couple bucks since you are creating a new box. I contributed to this pass so I want to help you out making a new box.. I encourage others to do the same so we can make an awesome box!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 24, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> Hey fool4fish- Please PM me your address so I can send you a couple bucks since you are creating a new box. I contributed to this pass so I want to help you out making a new box.. I encourage others to do the same so we can make an awesome box!



Jonboat thanks but read my next post save your items for the "giveaway Box" I have enough stuff to start Box # 7. Let me know what you think.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 24, 2012)

# 1 OK – This is what I pose – I will put a box together (Box# 7) and the first recipients will be Sawdust Farmer then heycookieman and then other 8 Tinboaters that sign up. The pass will not start until we have a full list of 10 members who want to participate. Then off it goes to Sawdust. Let me know if this sounds good and I will start a new post for #7. Oh and if you are signing up just to run off with the box please don’t that crap is getting old. 

# 2 It has been discussed about starting a “giveaway box” which I think is a great idea and I say we give it to one of our service men/women (past or present). I say we have people sign up kinda like the monthly giveaways with an “IN” and a photo of themselves in uniform. I know somebody could just fake it but if they do life is a circle and 1 little box is not worth an eternity of hell.

I have two thoughts on how to do it – 1- we pass the box around and everyone adds items (no takes) or 2 – We all mail our items to one person who adds them to the box and sends it to the winner (I would be willing to receive the items and ship the box to the winner) All items received will have a picture taken and posted so the person sending the item knows that his/her gift was received and place in the box. No name will be attached to the photo just a picture of them item. I also say we let anyone that wants to donate do so – I don’t care if I have to send the box via freight. Again let me know your thoughts and I will start a new post with all the details. 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 24, 2012)

I second F4F motion.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 24, 2012)

Very good idea Fool, I think since we would be sending you the stuff to pass on to the deserving member, it would make the process that much easier and faster. I am IN for sure.


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 24, 2012)

I with bigwave. If you don't mind receiving the stuff fool4fish. Just let us know where to send it. Thank a vet and watch the smile. Priceless


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 24, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> # 1 OK – This is what I pose – I will put a box together (Box# 7) and the first recipients will be Sawdust Farmer then heycookieman and then other 8 Tinboaters that sign up. The pass will not start until we have a full list of 10 members who want to participate. Then off it goes to Sawdust. Let me know if this sounds good and I will start a new post for #7. Oh and if you are signing up just to run off with the box please don’t that crap is getting old.
> 
> # 2 It has been discussed about starting a “giveaway box” which I think is a great idea and I say we give it to one of our service men/women (past or present). I say we have people sign up kinda like the monthly giveaways with an “IN” and a photo of themselves in uniform. I know somebody could just fake it but if they do life is a circle and 1 little box is not worth an eternity of hell.
> 
> I have two thoughts on how to do it – 1- we pass the box around and everyone adds items (no takes) or 2 – We all mail our items to one person who adds them to the box and sends it to the winner (I would be willing to receive the items and ship the box to the winner) All items received will have a picture taken and posted so the person sending the item knows that his/her gift was received and place in the box. No name will be attached to the photo just a picture of them item. I also say we let anyone that wants to donate do so – I don’t care if I have to send the box via freight. Again let me know your thoughts and I will start a new post with all the details.:



Box #7 I agree lets start it and put Sawdust and Cookieman on the top of the list

#2 - Giveaway Box - I'm all for sending stuff to one location and if foolish wants to handle it that's great, think it would be easier with a central repository. I say fill a flat rate box like we use for the Pass Box and if it fills up and stuff is left start another one, for another person. I'm all for giving it to a military person or his immediate family.


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm IN for the Vet box. Just let me know where to send my donation.


----------



## acabtp (Oct 25, 2012)

sorry guys, i was out of town when it came and have been hunting, forgot about it  if it makes you feel any better, my boat hasn't been seeing use and is full of leaves right now

i did notice some weird missed calls lately, but nobody left a voicemail, so i didn't know what they were about until now when i read through this thread. also, if anyone actually sent me an email, please let me know what address you emailed (preferably via PM) because I did not get any emails.

anyway- i didn't take anything from the box for myself, but I added a pack each of powerbait 7" power worms, 5" senkos, gamakatsu 5/0 hooks, and 2 packs of 5" gulp swimming mullets - all brand new full packs.

someone put a broken pair of binoculars and a spool of 20 year old monofiliment in there, i took them out to make room and am going to throw them away. the binoculars were pretty surprising to find in the box, they are clearly garbage. you can't see through them at all. there is no way that they were included in the box in good faith.







the box is on its way to Arkansas now (I PM'd tracking # to the recipient)... once again, I am sorry for the delay


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I don't know what to say I thought we lost another box - I am glad the box is moving again - What do we do now fellers? Let me know


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 25, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Well I don't know what to say I thought we lost another box - I am glad the box is moving again - What do we do now fellers? Let me know



BP6 is on the way to SawDust who is active, then on the way to Cookie who is also active. IMO I think we should start up a BP7 Thread ASAP so we don't lose anymore time getting people to sign up. 

If it's okay with you since you are kind of taking the lead on this maybe we could start it off with you and divide the box in two, one being donation and the other to be passed. None the less I think BP7 should start rolling with or without a full list. 

If you start the thread F4F I'll follow. :mrgreen:

Also, Ph number idea might be worthy. Maybe we should ask for one since some people tend to forget.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't know what to say I thought we lost another box - I am glad the box is moving again - What do we do now fellers? Let me know
> ...



Box pass #7 post has been started we just may have to remove Sawdust and Cookie from the one and two spots if thats ok with them (lets make sure the box makes it to sawdust first you know the mail can be sometimes) - AND If its ok with Big we can move hime up to #1 and then get the other 9 members to start it off. I am ok with the phone # number thing too


----------



## bigwave (Oct 25, 2012)

Well it is awesome to see you back on here Acabtp.......I think the spirit of the box well keep going. I would be glad to start the Box 7. When I get home tonight I will get a pile of goodies for the new box....and once someone is below me and sends me their address I will start the box before the list fills if yall want.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 26, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Well it is awesome to see you back on here Acabtp.......I think the spirit of the box well keep going. I would be glad to start the Box 7. When I get home tonight I will get a pile of goodies for the new box....and once someone is below me and sends me their address I will start the box before the list fills if yall want.




Big - We should more you up to the number #1 spot on pass # 7 and heycookieman (last member on pass # 6) will send you the box and we just keep it going like that.

and I am ok with starting the pass before we have all 10 members signed up.

JMO


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 28, 2012)

Fool you can take me off the list for 7 to make room for some else. Thanks. If you have and address for the first person on the list 7 I'll move it on.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 28, 2012)

Still waiting on the box. USPS tracking showed an expected delivery of Saturday 10/27 (in fact it still lists that as the estimated delivery date :roll: ), but the last status update shows it to be in the sort facility 150 miles away. :shock: I expect it will be here tomorrow!!!

I'll take pics and try to make a quick turn around.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 29, 2012)

I updated #7 Man I am so glad this one worked out. :beer:


----------



## acabtp (Oct 29, 2012)

Post office says it was delivered today, hope it arrived in good condition


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 31, 2012)

The box was waiting for me when I got home late Monday night. I only had a few minutes to look at it, but from what I could see, everything looked good. I'll take some pictures tonight, make an exchange or two and get it back on the road!!!


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 31, 2012)

I think the phone number for the pass #7 and future passes is a good idea, but I am not real comfortable posting my phone number in a public forum. I looked in the profile and don't really see anyplace it could be put that isn't public. How about if one person collects the phone numbers of those participating?


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Nov 6, 2012)

The box is well on its way to Heycookieman

Here's what it looked like when I received it.




I took a couple items and added three, and think I "left it a little better than I found it".

sf


----------

